# How rough is too rough?



## FictionChris (Jun 1, 2012)

Back story first

I have a 10/11 month old girl kitten (called Cupcake) that I've had since she was 8weeks old. Recently Cupcake's mother (my sister's cat) had another litter and knowing my sister like I do I volunteered to look after and re-home the litter when they came of age.

They are 8weeks and a few days now and we brought them home away from their mother, I would liked to have left it a few weeks longer however before they were born my sister got a puppy and so the kittens were confined in a tiny space under the stairs for fear of the dog.

Now we have these four kittens at home in the spare room, we will be keeping one (Ginger Male) and have good homes for the rest, we plan on keeping them as a group for a few more weeks before separating.

Initially Cupcake would growl at all four of the kittens after sniffing a bit, this has stoppend thankfully.

Anyway my questions are about Cupcake's behaviour to the kittens :

1) Cupcake loves to get into the spare room and to a high level where she watches the kittens from, occasionally something will interest her, she will make a moaning noise and jump down, interact with the kittens then jump back up when the four kittens mob her and attempt to suckle.

2) Cupcake seems very taken by one of the two males (a black kitten), she sniffs him a lot, both of them purr when they do this. Cupcake tolerates the Ginger kitten but seems much more disposed to 'aggressive' action towards the two female tabby kittens. take it this is a natural reaction related to competition for mates etc.

3) Lastly, Cupcake from time to time either gets annoyed or something and chase the kittens, she will sniff and bite them to different extents and especially with the Tabbys I get worried she's being too rough but there is a part of me that wonders if she's trying to do mother type stuff but badly.
I tend to tell her off when I think she is being too rough and she stops for a bit before heading back and doing it again. I have only twice heard one of th kittens squeal in what I assume is pain.
This is all a long way of asking about how to tell when a kitten is being too rough with another kitten. especially a bigger kitten on a smaller kitten.

PS : If anyone wants to see pictures here is a public Facebook album with photos of Cupcake from kitten onwards and towards the end photos of the new kittens.

Cupcake & Kin | Facebook

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What you describe sounds like the normal actions of a mother cat and her kittens - it seems as if Cupcake has adopted these little ones. She will tell them off if she isn't happy with their behaviour  and this can seem rough but it is really quite normal.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

would it not be easier to keep the kitten she likes the most?


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely kittens!
I suppose it's their normal fighting game. 
We had a guest this weekend and they (the guest and Ari) were playing very rough, with lots of growling, nails, bites and chasing. I was quite concerned at first but it was all part of the game (after they sleep near each other and share the meals). They were taking turns chasing each other and being 'the winner'. I read once in a book about how playing and real fight have different behaviour and learning mechanisms going on. That if animals hurt each other during play, than the game is over and no one will play again, so they're pretty careful to be fair and keep the fun going.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I WANT THOSE KITTENS!!!!

Please?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

why not keep the kitten Cupcake likes? Probably much less hassle.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww, Cupcake is being a very clever girl and teaching those kittens their manners.
It does seem though that despite _your_ plans to keep a ginger boy, she has her heart set on the _adorable_ little tuxedo chap.


----------



## FictionChris (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for all the comments.

We are gradually making headway, Cupcake still gets rough with the females and still likes the Black cat the most but the Ginger cat seems to be second favourite.

I try and make sure they aren't left alone together for too long at the moment, Cupcake especially gets upset and nasty when one of the kittens go near her territory (the sofa or the scratching post/tree). I've also learnt to loosen up a bit, I let her play with them until one of them yows and if Cupcake doesn't break off then I step in.

We have promised the other kittens to good homes (took one of them to their new ome today) and love the ginger one ourselves so we will just persevere. 

Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## FictionChris (Jun 1, 2012)

I wanted to post a follow up and thank those who gave advice.

All the kittens have been rehomed now and over the past few days we have been giving Cupcake and Jaffacake more and more time together. I have been staying out of their play fighting to a large extent stepping in only when the small kitten squeals. I checked Cupcakes claws and noticed they were in so I really forced myself to to over worry and step in when Cupcake was interacting and things are going GREAT!

The two now seem to be comfortable with the other one sharing their bowl/litter tray etc and Cupcake licks and sometimes sleeps with Jaffacake. Below are some pictures of the ensuing domestic bliss.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Awww they are just adorable! I love that second pic :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely photos especially the one of Jaffacake having a wash :001_wub: Cupcake is obviously a very loving 'mum'


----------

